# .



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great report dave - shame you didn't raise a fish but at least you got some good exercise and some surf entry/exits under your belt. I like the look of that river2sea squid - i think you'll find that billybob nailed a monster sized trevally on one of those a while back. Also love the rapala xraps - how can a fish resist a lure that looks like that!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice going Dave...good to see what ya dragging behind ya. Well done on the landing to the crowd's applause


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A real adventure Dave and well done on the first surf run with all the gear on board the swing.

Looking at the chart there are some interesting features west of Michaelmas and maybe worth a look at from that launch site and save some paddling.

Always enjoy your reports and pics :wink:


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice Report Dave, Bad luck on not getting any fish, maybe next time. Looks like it was a good size paddel,

How did the Swing handle the surf and chop? As i'm hopeing for my first time in open water (I mean ON open water :lol: ) next weekend, Weather depending.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Top report Dave. Shame about the fish. Well done on the manly landing.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUez9AIAACLfgAASQCeACCyEEAA/77+gMAC0wamI1RsU8k2SDCH6o0ImmKaBpoDQaD1AGjRNQmGptIxDQNGEGEcxsyaGA9axaCwbz7K2SC6eoyFxfEBpBTAFRIk/OmQWVYCwKxHhOby+A3cofdMhVWintOuCq0ZDgw0uepwPM7tpWNKIWPBvjj4AQrKn61EdcSMwTTNz7kSZMARk14ZBLdf13ZMTdplSsmY6Tmr++f2oQoexCoojsrI6oaGo/8cJQL4seKxAnwLuSKcKEgj2foBA


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats Dave on a top report. Thanks for the photos. Always a great sense of satisfaction after taking on a big trip successfully, regardless of fish. Steve.


----------

